# Bulk Salt in Chicago/Northern Illinois



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Where is everyone getting bulk salt and deicer from in the Chicago/Northern Illinois area and what are you paying? Im waiting for a price from Central Salt but havent seen it yet.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

IIRC Central was $85 for purple slicer. I'm buying it second hand b/c I don't have a place to store it. Pretty sure that's what it was though. That's delivered to NW IN from Lemont a semi load at a time.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I would check a see if Russo would deliver out to you. They're by o'hare if it helps you any
They range around 80 a ton delivered and they also carry Clearlane


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

cjwoz;1641520 said:


> I would check a see if Russo would deliver out to you. They're by o'hare if it helps you any
> They range around 80 a ton delivered and they also carry Clearlane


How many tons do they haul at one time?


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

If I remember correctly a full load is 22 tons


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Alright, guess I will wait to see what they say. Been a couple weeks since I talked to them and they said they would get me a quote.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

They are usually real good about getting back to me. I'd call them again


----------



## bpersichetti (Jan 12, 2010)

Contact Central Salt for pricing on bulk salt and bulk SnowSlicer and package ice melt products. 847-608-8130


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

How much is everyone charging for bulk applied? I got a quote finally from Central Salt for "bulk deicing salt" at $68.50 pr ton.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Double your cost


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And honestly, spend the extra few bucks for the good stuff. I can give you several reasons why if you'd like.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone know any supplier that sells the super sacks or totes? Central doesnt, and they got pissed at me when i said i wanted to go that route this year instead of doing bulk.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Frick services in Burns Harbor sells super sacs of both white sale and Clearlane. Like everyone said, get the good stuff. You will not be dissappointed that you did.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

try midwest salt in batavia. I used them last year and they were extremely fast and very reasonably priced...


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

NoFearDeere;1654534 said:


> Anyone know any supplier that sells the super sacks or totes? Central doesnt, and they got pissed at me when i said i wanted to go that route this year instead of doing bulk.


http://kickapoocreeknursery.com/k-c-n-solutions/
They do super sacks and totes as well as bulk check them out


----------

